# So, how was FA:U?



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 31, 2010)

I didn't go... was it awesome?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

It was fun and they had Medic-Packs from L4D.


----------



## Ben (May 31, 2010)

Like this, pretty much.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2010)

I'm sure RCFM was better. I guess I'm picking up the torch from Isfacat, since joking around/not kissing ass is "trolling" the convention. Suuure.


----------



## shy_matsi (Jun 1, 2010)

FA:United was awesome 

All of the cons in the fandom are awesome


----------



## Combatspace (Jun 1, 2010)

Personally, with it being my first con ever, I was a bit disappointed, but then again, I was expecting it to be a lot larger than it really was. My experience left me a bit cold with everyone kind of ignoring one another, but it was well organized and the panels and activities were fun.

I was only there for a day and a half though, and I'm sure that if I'd have stayed in the hotels and/or spent the entire friday through Sunday at the con, things may have been different for me. I had a lot of fun, don't get me wrong, it just wasn't as lively/friendly as I was hoping for.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 1, 2010)

Combatspace said:


> I was only there for a day and a half though, and I'm sure that if I'd have stayed in the hotels and/or spent the entire friday through Sunday at the con, things may have been different for me. I had a lot of fun, don't get me wrong, it just wasn't as lively/friendly as I was hoping for.



Going to a convention and not having a hotel room makes things a lot less fun. For one thing, you have nowhere to put all of the arts and crafts that you buy. For another, you have no place to air out your fursuit. :3


----------



## Ben (Jun 1, 2010)

> Personally, with it being my first con ever, I was a bit disappointed, but then again, I was expecting it to be a lot larger than it really was. My experience left me a bit cold with everyone kind of ignoring one another, but it was well organized and the panels and activities were fun.



Personally, I encountered a lot of people who were quite eager to enter my conversations, but that might have had something to do with the fact that I had good artists around me. Regardless, a lot of people seemed to be very friendly and sociable, and I enjoyed myself a good deal as a result.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 2, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I'm sure RCFM was better. I guess I'm picking up the torch from Isfacat, since joking around/not kissing ass is "trolling" the convention. Suuure.



Please don't, it's unnecessary. Isfa (within the fandom) is a professional mischief with an eye for a great meme, and we don't ask our comics to remain polite- kinda defeats the purpose  he's a good kitty and I'm sure he doesn't mind bans and such in the spirit of the joke.

I can't speak for the rest of the con, but you always wind up with particular things a con excels at. I think we're looking at RCFM leaning on its music and comedy track strengths. We had a really killer PA setup this year and are still evolving everything to be better and better, and we had a drumming circle with whole drum kits available- two hi-hats, for instance, toms etc as well as the expected hand drums. It's a direction to go in, some people seem to like it. Musicians outdid themselves performing at the furry wedding party- that's on youtube. We had lively performers like Corsi, we had a lot of people prepared to have a lot of fun, we had a neat combination of very serious (finding lost drums and guitars) and very laidback (uh, Brody  )

How many years has FA:U been going? I love being on FA, it's by far the greatest furry website ever and I've known the people who run it, like Fender, for years (being an old tigr like I am). You can't compare a con that's been finding its paws for nearly ten years with one that's simply beginning. I will absolutely attend FA:U as soon as it doesn't conflict with a con I'm working at, because it's LOCAL to me like nothing else (I'm in Vermont).

FA:U will be an explosion of fun too- or perhaps an explosion of awesome, or an explosion of having all the greatest artists there? It's not fair to expect it to pop out already fully-formed. It'll develop its own thing and find its audience- not least because its location is good for people who otherwise have to travel crazy distances all the time 

And as far as RCFM being friendlier, that's just because cons reflect their organizers and staff, and RCFM's from KO and Brody etc. Even our very authoritative security fur Alexander Katz can get into a prank (poor Corsi!). I never felt like I needed to encourage anyone to be friendlier, I was just running around making sure everything still got done. I bet FA:U kicks tail for being organized, RCFM's working really hard on being able to say that  this year was a lot better than last year on ALL fronts as far as being organized.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 2, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> And as far as RCFM being friendlier, that's just because cons reflect their organizers and staff, and RCFM's from KO and Brody etc. Even our very authoritative security fur Alexander Katz can get into a prank (poor Corsi!). I never felt like I needed to encourage anyone to be friendlier, I was just running around making sure everything still got done. I bet FA:U kicks tail for being organized, RCFM's working really hard on being able to say that  this year was a lot better than last year on ALL fronts as far as being organized.


I can't really compare the two cons, but I can say that reading of the journal logs that both RCFM and FAU generally had favorable reviews of 95% approval. I know a lot of the RCFM staffers, and they're all good people.

That said, we didn't know RCFM was going to be on Memorial Day this year, but we're working to wiggle out of that space if we can.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 3, 2010)

One thing you have to remember about conventions in general, they don't start out big.  The best start out small (but not too small) and work their way up.  Its only a matter of time before FA:U is truly given a chance to expand.


----------

